# No liner soap molds,.. have I wasted my money?



## Njones (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently bought these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... SA:GB:1123

The molds look brilliant, precision made, tough & rigid,... but my issue is removing the soap from the mold.
Normally I line my homemade wooden molds with freezer paper & since my standard bar is quite hard I find I can remove the loaf from the mold after 24 hours without issue.

With the new molds the soap is stuck solid,.. even a week later it is proving impossible to unmold!!

Have I wasted my money, or am I missing a trick here?


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 17, 2011)

food grade silicon spray could do it for you.
I've got some PVC molds that needed a bit of seasoning before they started to release better...


----------



## agriffin (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you tried taking the sides of and sliding them off of the soap?  (not pulling)


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 17, 2011)

Once in awhile they give me problems too, pulling and sliding does not help me, I have waited 2/3 days to get it out of the mold and then have had to use my soap cutter down the sides to get it too release and then other times, the sides just pop off, I am not a big fan of these and do not use them much.


----------



## carebear (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually threw mine away.  That was years ago, though.  Apparently some use them by wiping with mineral oil or silicone spray, and some line them to use!

If you do a search on doright here you will find some information.


----------



## Njones (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for that.

I will try the silicone spray & also see if freezing helps.
I should have asked here before buying!


----------



## ikindred (Mar 17, 2011)

I have one of these molds but mine mold 18 bars but I purchased mine from the same guy on Ebay.  I have to say, I love the soaps coming out already cut so I don't have to but it does not slide out as easy as it says.  I normally line the bottom of my mold with parchment paper and throw it in the freezer for about 40 minutes prior to unmolding and the sides come right off without a problem.


----------



## opalgirl (Mar 17, 2011)

What exactly is silicone spray?  Do you get it in the grocery store?


----------



## lsg (Mar 18, 2011)

I have two that look almost like the ones in the picture.  I got them off ebay also.  The best thing I have found for a good release of soap is to grease all the sides and bottom up good with petroleum jelly.  I tried food safe silicone spray with indifferent results.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 18, 2011)

*I have them also*

I have these molds also. The sides usually just come off for me, occasionally I have to use my cutter down the sides. I have only had trouble with the bottom sticking, and I now line the bottom with parchment paper.


----------



## bala (Mar 18, 2011)

Please restrict advertisements to the proper area of the forum.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't even have to open this thread and I knew which moulds these were.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 20, 2011)

I use vasaline sometimes to line a new mold.


----------



## carebear (Mar 20, 2011)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I didn't even have to open this thread and I knew which moulds these were.


Yep


----------



## madpiano (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the same ones - bought from a German seller and I am having a nightmare getting the soap out of these. I left it in there for 2 weeks and it still didn't want to come out! I can't put them in the oven, as they are too big, and I don't have a freezer. They were a complete waste of money!


----------



## KD (Mar 20, 2011)

*HDPE molds*

All HDPE molds are not created equal.  Mine is HDPE from Soaphutch, and the release is amazing.  I don't oil it or line it at all.  I had another one, though, and it was a nightmare similar to what you are going through.  After about 15 batches, it was better, except for the bottom of the mold.  I think I would try the silicone spray.


----------



## NewSoapGuy (Mar 20, 2011)

I use both and HDPE mold for larger batches and a Pyrex breadloaf pan for trial batches.  For both I pre-treat by greasing the molds with the excess oils & butters from my soaping oil measurements, and then spray with Pam-like spray just before pouring.  Then, after 36 hours of cure, I put the molds in the freezer for 4-6 hours.  Upon loosening the HDPE mold the soap slides right out, and with the Pyrex breadloaf pan, I just have to slide a spackling knife down the sides and the soap pops right out, every time.


----------



## musiccitysuds (Mar 22, 2011)

I use these molds sometimes, and I definitely have problems with the soap sticking to them. Usually I'll let the soap insulate over night and then run a knife along the sides to get it to release. Then I tilt the mold upright and run the knife along the bottom panel. I've found if you do this before the loaf is completely hardened, it works best. Then I leave the loaf for a day or two before cutting into bars. Hope this helps.


----------



## CandleLaneCo (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't waste your time or money on any HDPE molds. They stick, they warp and they are a pain to pull apart and put together all the time.

There are good tried and true silicone molds out there that work flawlessly. I have a woodfields and lifeworks mold. They both work so well, get yourself some of those.

I recommend woodfields if you don't want no liners. The lifeworks molds need a liner on the bottom, but are easier to get the soap out. Good luck.


----------



## KD (Mar 22, 2011)

*HDPE molds*

I am going to say it again - they are not all created equal.  I would not trade my Soaphutch mold for a dozen silicone molds.  It really is a matter of preference, but to say that all HDPE molds are a waste of money is complete nonsense.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HDPE molds*



			
				KD said:
			
		

> I am going to say it again - they are not all created equal.  I would not trade my Soaphutch mold for a dozen silicone molds.  It really is a matter of preference, but to say that all HDPE molds are a waste of money is complete nonsense.


I agree. I have 5 of SoapHutch molds.


----------



## carebear (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HDPE molds*



			
				KD said:
			
		

> I am going to say it again - they are not all created equal.  I would not trade my Soaphutch mold for a dozen silicone molds.  It really is a matter of preference, but to say that all HDPE molds are a waste of money is complete nonsense.


Agreed. My SoapHutch molds are in use. My Mr DoRight molds went into the trash.

But still I prefer silicone, at least for logs.


----------

